# Costco Fall 2016 Goodies (Patagonia?!)



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2016)

I have the luxury of having the *largest Costco in the World* a few minutes away, so we usually find some pretty good stuff there.  As I've reported the last few seasons, they have had some pretty good winter stuff in the fall at good prices--Bolle goggles and helmets, Head mitts and gloves, Gerry outerwear, and good long underwear.  Well, every once in a while a load of Patagonia stuff will show up.  Today they had men's *Patagonia Nano Air Hoodies* new from last season on sale for $199.00.  Black, green, and navy.  Hard to turn down but my stable is complete...and the Nano Air is just OK for me.  Good for activewear and around town, but suuuuuucks for skiing because it is designed to breath and breath it does.

May be worth swinging by your store to see if they have anything.  Good softshells, but no more Double Diamond/Black Diamond and now only Kirkland brand.  They do have Spyder sweaters for $39.00.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Sep 18, 2016)

I do love Costco. Today's big score was generic Flonase for the first time. I was super psyched.

In the past I have bought their Head gloves and mittens. And their base layers. Both are excellent values.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I do love Costco. Today's big score was generic Flonase for the first time. I was super psyched.
> 
> In the past I have bought their Head gloves and mittens. And their base layers. Both are excellent values.



:lol:  I, too, was stoked by the Kirkland Flonase.  6 for like $30!


----------



## ss20 (Sep 20, 2016)

Costco has fitted a good amount of my past and current outerwear.  Gloves, helmet, a facemask at one point, goggles (I believe).  All good stuff.  

The chicken bakes from the snack bar come directly from the food gods.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2016)

The problem is that they have these items just often enough that I HAVE to go and see what they have


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 28, 2016)

Love Costco!  Used to be near husbands work so he could go alot.  Then he switched jobs and we don't go as often.  My office is missing to Sullivan Sq in Charleston in a few weeks and just saw off 93 there is a Costco within site. Thank goodness.

I get my glasses and contacts there- that's save membership fee alone. And best service - one pair of prescription sunglasses got sat in twice. First time it needed a fix- did it on spot. Couple months later they got squashed beyond repair. Went to reorder - and instead they took one off demo shelf, popped my lens' back in, and new pair for free.

Kirkland Colombian coffee - 3lbs for $8-10 - has powered me daily for 20 years . My Colombian relatives approve lol.  they've also had thin wool fitted sweaters last 2 winters for $14, great value and can wear to work or as ski layer.  Hoping they're back again - moths got one. 

Checked out local Marshalls and TJmaxx this week - nothing but a few North Face coats (most in hideous colors). They used to be awesome-but since they bought Sierra Trading post they don't have much.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 28, 2016)

I always say "I don't need a carriage, just getting one thing"....then I'm juggling a bunch of stuff lol.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Checked out local Marshalls and TJmaxx this week - nothing but a few North Face coats (most in hideous colors). They used to be awesome-but since they bought Sierra Trading post they don't have much.



We have noticed that too!  Used to be able to find stuff at real good prices.  I suspected that when they bought Sierra trading Post, that would be their objective.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> We have noticed that too!  Used to be able to find stuff at real good prices.  I suspected that when they bought Sierra trading Post, that would be their objective.



They cut back on STP discounts too. It's a new world.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They cut back on STP discounts too. It's a new world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Word is that they are going to eliminate more deals.  Their focus is going to be rock bottom prices.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2016)

Costco is listing some Patagonia stuff on their web site too, Nano puff $140, Torrentshell rain jacket $80. They are also selling Canada Goose jackets for $300, which I've never heard of.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2016)

o3jeff said:


> Costco is listing some Patagonia stuff on their web site too, Nano puff $140, Torrentshell rain jacket $80. They are also selling Canada Goose jackets for $300, which I've never heard of.



Wow.  Good find.  They have Orvis jackets for $30.  Decent ski pants for $25.


----------

